# Map of Alais Primos?



## Obryn (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey folks! Has anyone come up with a map for Alais Primos? We're in Adventure 11 and even a rough sketch would help.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 24, 2017)

I've never been to Amsterdam, but I sort of thought of the city as a cross between pre-modern Milan and Berlin (for the buildings) and Amsterdam (for the canals). So maybe start with this and add some mountains.


----------



## Obryn (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh that's perfect! Thanks! 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

